# What is this???



## SlipperFan (Mar 2, 2012)

After I got it home from the orchid show, i found it had no tag. I've sent an email to the vendor, but no replies yet.

Does anyone know what it it?


----------



## tim (Mar 2, 2012)

cochlioda vulcanica (not sure of spelling) or the hybrid of vulcanica x noezeliana? looks like a cochlioda to me


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 2, 2012)

I think that's it! http://orchidspecies.com/cochvulcanica.htm I know it's a species.

Thanks, tim!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 3, 2012)

Man, you gotta love this forum. Someone always knows....

You new acquisition is really pretty Dot.


----------



## s1214215 (Mar 4, 2012)

I examined the lip shape of both noezliana and vulcanica. It is not them or a hybrid of them I feel as both these species have a slightly bifurcated lip. The lip shape seems closer to rosea, but I still think it looks not quite right. http://www.jlorchids.com/assets/images/cochlioda_rosea_lrg.jpg

Cochlioda has 6 to 10 species, so maybe you are lucky and have one of the rarer species. Cochlioda is also unifoliate, so its on the money there.

Brett


----------



## s1214215 (Mar 4, 2012)

Maybe its a Oncidioda?

Brett


----------



## michelangelo (Mar 4, 2012)

To me looks like _Macradenia brassavolae _or _rubescens_. I had this charming little plant many years ago (_brassavolae_).


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 4, 2012)

s1214215 said:


> I examined the lip shape of both noezliana and vulcanica. It is not them or a hybrid of them I feel as both these species have a slightly bifurcated lip. The lip shape seems closer to rosea, but I still think it looks not quite right. http://www.jlorchids.com/assets/images/cochlioda_rosea_lrg.jpg
> 
> Cochlioda has 6 to 10 species, so maybe you are lucky and have one of the rarer species. Cochlioda is also unifoliate, so its on the money there.
> 
> Brett


I agree, Cochlioda. I am certain it is a species. I've also been comparing it with other Cochliodas, and my thinking is that it is rosea, not vulcanica. The flower shape and lip coloring is more similar to rosea than to vulcanica or the other Cochliodas. It's not the other plants suggested (though I'd like to have them, also) . Growth habit and inflorescence excludes them.

If I ever hear from the grower (and I'll be seeing him at other shows), I'll post here what he says.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 1, 2012)

I finally was able to connect with Erich Michel today. He confirmed that this is Cochlioda rosea.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2012)

I got a good plant in bud from Erich at the SEPOS show, hope to post it in a couple weeks. The plants to get from him will be Habenaria carnea!!! Waiting eagerly!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 2, 2012)

Cochlioda rosea? Or vulcanica? Erich said he had a vulcanica in his display. I forgot to look for it!


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 2, 2012)

Beautiful plant! Nice looking mount.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Cochlioda rosea? Or vulcanica? Erich said he had a vulcanica in his display. I forgot to look for it!



Brain-fart!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah, my brain got lost in all the vendor and display orchids. :drool:


----------



## koshki (Apr 4, 2012)

Well I didn't know what it was, but I guessed right who you got it from!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes -- Erich would be the logical one. Of course, I had to get a couple other plants from him at this show...


----------

